# Chickpeas (Garbanzo Beans)



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2013)

I recently started checking our various brands of Hummus, which is a healthy spread made from chick peas, I've been making snacks with it using healthy crackers or organic tortilla chips.  Here are some good things about chick peas...



> New health research has turned the humble chickpea into a kitchen superstar.
> 
> By Lisa James (EnergyTimes)
> January 2011
> ...


----------



## Daisy (Jul 15, 2013)

I love chickpeas. I keep some chilled in the refrigerator to sprinkle on my salads.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_That dish looks good enough to eat Seabreeze i love chick peas  :thankyou:_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 15, 2013)

I love garbanzos in my salads, too ! They just have a great flavor to add into most any salad. I have tried sprouting them, but not had much luck with that, it i DO love sprouted lentils, and they are great on salads also.
I just got some fenugreek seeds, and have been sprouting those for salads, and they are delicious as well.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 16, 2013)

I never cared for chick peas. There are several other legumes I like that are just as healthy.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2013)

Whatever happened to flaminia from Italy?  He had a wonderful chickpea soup recipe. ... I made once and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Pam (Jul 17, 2013)

Moroccan Chickpea soup

1tbsp olive oil 
1 onion, roughly chopped 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
1 carrot, roughly chopped 
1 red pepper, roughly chopped 
1tsp cumin seeds 
500ml hot vegetable stock 
1x400g can chopped tomatoes 
1x400g can chickpeas, drained and rinsed 
1 heaped tsp Harissa paste 

Heat oil in a large pan over a medium heat, add onion, garlic, carrot, pepper and cumin seeds and stir fry for about 5 minutes. Add the stock, Harissa paste and tomatoes and simmer 5 minutes. 

Remove pan from heat and using handheld blender, puree the vegetables. Stir in the chickpeas and heat through for 2 minutes. 

Season to taste.


----------

